# Exhaust



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

I was wondering what would be the best application for my 1.6L sentra. I've been looking into a universal muffler and would like some personal recommendations. Ive thought about APEXi or a fake APEXi. Is there going to be any difference in the two?


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

from what i've heard, stromung seems to be the best for our car.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

If you want something already made, get the stromung. I have one and the gain and quality of the piece is really nice. If you want a universal muffler, just get some 2inch pipe to go along with it.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U can go universal but def hav 2 get the 2in pipe. I got a univ. with no pipe and I regret it. Im trying to decide whether to get the 2in pipe with it or save up for the Revolution Muffler and do it with a quality piece....

I really like the Revolution brand.....


----------



## nong (May 4, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *U can go universal but def hav 2 get the 2in pipe. I got a univ. with no pipe and I regret it. Im trying to decide whether to get the 2in pipe with it or save up for the Revolution Muffler and do it with a quality piece....
> 
> I really like the Revolution brand..... *



I have the Revolution but it's not 2 inch inlet. It's actually 2.5. It sounds really nice. I have an extra one. Brand new in the box. IF you want it. PM me for me info.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

*2 in pipe?*

Im new with this whole exhaust thing....would the two inch piping be available at my muffler shop? Anyone kno how much it would cost to have my muffler installed and the catback piping?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Stock Sucks


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

any muffler shop should be able to do it. Get it from the headers all the way back to the exhaust..

DUNNO how much $ since I havent done it yet...lol but I will soon 

nong check your pm and let me know soon....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

check it out, i got a universal Magnaflow with 2" inlet and 3.75" after that. it had a silencer welded in there that narrowed it down to 2" and it made it quiet and pretty nice sounding but I don't like the fact the pipe narrowed down again so much. So i cut the silencer out with a dremel tool and like fifty heavy duty fiberglass reinforced cutters (have you every tried to cut a weld inside a muffler!?! )

i made my own silencer last night from some 4" stock on the lathe and I'm going to drill and tap 3 set screws at 120 from each other so I can make it stay in the pipe. now the silencer is both removable and 2.25", and I"m going to put a shorter pipe on there so it'll be a bit deeper sounding but no so loud (it's really deep and lout right now!!!)

oh i got a 36" glass pack stuffed in behind the cat too... that helps with the rice man action.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

whoa tight work James. So how does the glass pack work? WUt does it do?


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i just purchased a tanabe style exhaust from hmotorsports for $150.

http://www.hmotorsports.com/performance/performance_exhaust.html#

ask for george.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*best*

The best complete exhaust system for the GA16, is hands down STROMUNG...!!!

Don't spend $250 for a muffler...save your money and buy a complete cat-back from Stromung


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: best*



myoung said:


> *The best complete exhaust system for the GA16, is hands down STROMUNG...!!!
> 
> Don't spend $250 for a muffler...save your money and buy a complete cat-back from Stromung *


yep totally agree, if you gonan shell out the cash wait and get a whole catback done, that way u will get a power increase and sound


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

What is the difference in getting a universal muffler and taking it to a shop and letting them make 2.5 inch pipes from the exhaust manafold to the muffler and a catback system?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

From the manifold back will delete the cat, which is really bad for the environment, has almost no performance gain, will make your car fail emissions, and will throw a light. A cat-back is, well, from the cat back, keeping the cat in place, which is good.

BTW = 2" seems to be the best diameter for the 1.6l motor, which I'm assuming you have. 2.5" will cause a noticible loss of power in the low-end.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

well I havent bought it yet, I had the money but I just had my prom and spent way too much money so I'll have to wait a week or two. I just wondered. what about if you got them to put on a cat? I


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

i have a big 4 - 5" muffler that came off a honda civic i'll sell for $30 plus shipping  it has a crack and a flat spot because it was a really really low civic. all repairable though


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *whoa tight work James. So how does the glass pack work? WUt does it do? *


i first put on the magnaflow itself for just experimentation sake and it sounded okay but too much like your everyday coffee can exhaust. I went to autozone, bought the glasspack and it made a huge difference (i got 36" glasspack @ 2.25", perforated core). it sounds so much better with it! 

btw got the magnaflow used for 40 smackers. was in great shape and it's got that mirror finish too!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I just came up on a Arospeed bomb muffler from my boy he just wrecked his B13.....MUCh more aggresive looking than the pretty little universal mufffler I have on it now

NOW I just got to hold myself back from bolting it on and wait till I got enough $ to do the 2im. pipe 4rm the headers


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, If you wan't Stromung exhaust I have a group deal going on right now. the price for this application is around $440 for the cat-back system, saving ~$80 dollars if you bought it direct. I have the link below for anyone interested.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WISH I could help ^^^^


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

*STROMUNG*

where can i find this stromung cat back exhaust??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

fondoo said:


> *where can i find this stromung cat back exhaust?? *


Email me................................[email protected]

here's a list of prices:


----------

